#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  四川-狼與羊

## 狼の寂

動物界無奇不有，狼與羊相愛了！在四川南充市的白塔動物展覽園，有一隻公狼和一隻母羊總是形影不離，恩愛的模樣令人大呼不可思議。

　   據《華西都市報》報導，這對狼與羊是在一個多月前開始相愛，園區管理員徐先生一天早晨準備放羊出籠吃草時，正巧被一隻因為籠門沒關好而跑出來的狼看見，這隻狼直衝入羊欄裡，起先館方人員十分擔心會上演一場血腥慘劇，沒想到這隻公狼在嗅了嗅母羊後，居然高興的嚎叫起來。

　　
     管理員徐先生表示，起初無法將狼趕離羊的籠房，雖然狼沒有要吃羊的意思，但他們還是不放心，因此處處堤防著，但幾天之後看到狼與羊相處融洽，會親暱的玩耍，也就釋懷了。

目前狼與羊恩愛的住在一起，但進食的時候還是會分開，當管理人員將生肉放進籠裡時，狼吃得津津有味，羊則嗤之以鼻；管理人員將青草、菜葉放進鐵籠時，羊吃得津津有味，換成狼嗤之以鼻。雖然對於食物的口味不同，但並不影響它們相愛。


狼本吃羊，然而羊用自己奶水養大的狼不但不會吃羊，反而能與“ 媽媽 ”和諧相處。


2006年11月14日，在新疆巴里坤縣花園鄉南園子村的農家小院裡拍攝的一隻狼和羊和睦相處。


幼狼喝羊奶長大與羊建立感情。

　2006年11月14日，在新疆巴里坤縣花園鄉南園子村的農家小院裡拍攝的一隻狼和羊和睦相處。在新疆巴里坤縣花園鄉南園子村一隻狼與羊同居一院，嬉戲玩耍，據了解，今年5月初，該村村民陳明受有關部門的委託，將一隻喪母后奄奄一息的幼狼帶回家中用羊奶精心餵養，目前，半歲的狼身體健壯，與羊建立了感情。不日將放歸大自然。

資料來源:http://www.stnn.cc/society_focus/200...17_764645.html
http://niaolei.org.cn/posts/10559


看來大自然裡的掠食者與被獵者之間並不一定只存在著殺戮,也可以存在著溫情
人類常說狼是凶狠殘暴的動物,只會吃和殺戮,可是事實真的只是如此嗎?

狼,本為食而活,而狼所謂的食物自然大多也就是肉了
p.s.狼不只會吃肉,牠們也常常吃一些蔬菜水果來補充自己所需要的養分
可是人不也如此嗎?  人類甚至更惡劣了不是?
只要是看的到的、抓的到的都吃不是嗎?    若要論說誰比較殘暴那答案自然也很明顯了 :jcdragon-bite-ebby: 

狼會被如此誤解的原因,莫過於就是出自於人類對於狼的畏懼和憎恨之情了
可是這一部份尚且還牽扯到許多層面的事,現在就先不加以討論了~ :jcdragon-tired: 

人類啊! 別再被那些事物的外表所蒙蔽了!!
那些錯誤的觀念是先人流傳下來的,到現在或許已經根深蒂固了
但要試圖去了解自己所不了解的事物啊!  不能只因為他人給你灌輸一個價值觀,你就相信那是對的,那是正確的
天底下有太多被錯誤灌輸的思想了.... :jcdragon-cry: 

必須要"明辨是非"吶~!

----------


## wingwolf

大自然里掠食者和被捕食者間確實通常只會有為生存而戰的捕食作用呢
話說這個故事也是在人為環境下才能發生啊~
要說自然環境下的掠食者和被掠食者的和平相處，想到了這個“領養”羚羊的雌獅:3

話說標題讓我小小地有些錯亂，寫的是四川但是內容卻是新疆那個新聞（掩面
說起來，四川也有類似的事件呢：南充上演現實版狼羊“戀” 令人稱奇 
然後關於這則06年的新聞:3 小狼喝羊奶長大 狼羊情深似母子

----------

